

iOS 8 Adoption at 46% After Five Days - downandout
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/ios-8-adoption-nearing-half

======
ayrx
Whatever your personal thoughts are on iOS and Apple, you can't deny that it's
amazing how fast Apple can push through new updates which is a good thing for
both developers who can rely on a larger userbase for new APIs and security.

~~~
danso
Even more amazing to me is the high rate of adoption given how massive the
download (~4GB) was. I had to clean up apps from my 64GB ipad to make room
(though with 64GB, I tend to carelessly collect apps, and Amazon Instant video
will just download tens of GB if I'm not careful). Anecdotally, I can think of
a couple friends this past month in which, on a normal day, had to stop taking
pictures/selfies because their phone HD was too full...It's easy enough to
delete GB of movies, but _photos_?

It doesn't help that deleting media/apps just from the phone is a pain in the
ass, and syncing with iTunes is arcane even to a longtime iOS/Apple user as
myself. So I have to imagine this 46% are the folks who happen to have well-
maintained disk space...but 4GB won't be trivial for people with 16GB phones
that have collected music/photos/video for a couple years now.

~~~
daigoba66
I installed iTunes over the weekend (I don't own a Mac) just to perform the
update. It was fairly quick and painless, and saved me from needing to delete
a ton of stuff from my 16GB iPhone, which I foolishly did for the iOS 7
update. I uninstalled iTunes as soon as it was complete.

------
ecesena
I'm really surprised, it seems pretty much on track with iOS7, that was 58%
after 7 days [1].

I thought that the space requirement would slow down adoption (I still have to
change because of that).

[1] [http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/26/ios-7-adoption-rate-much-
highe...](http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/26/ios-7-adoption-rate-much-higher-than-
previous-releases-now-approaching-60-percent-overall/)

------
downandout
By contrast...

[https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)

------
bdcravens
I sold an iPhone not long ago, one that still had iOS 6. Seems that it sold at
a bit of a premium, and that was the likely reason.

~~~
rsynnott
Funnily enough, one market for those is people who want them for testing; iOS6
in particular is a problem, because the only device that got left on it was
the 3GS.

~~~
shaggyfrog
iPod Touch 4th gen also tops out at iOS 6.

------
nnnnni
I suspect that there are quite a few people like myself who are waiting for a
jailbreak to be released before upgrading.

~~~
melling
I thought that you couldn't use the App Store if you jail broke your phone?
That's how Apple gets it statistics.

------
idreams
i feel the ios 8 is still a bit buggy!!

~~~
bdcravens
Sometimes my custom keyboard disappears (using SwiftType). Numeric unlock in
Cloud Magic doesn't work; I have to close and reopen. I have 2 apps with
swipeable photo-galleries that get "stuck" and cant' swipe (one of which has
released a big iOS 8 update and still has behavior). (These may be app issues,
not OS necessarily, but that's mostly irrelevant)

~~~
nicwolff
Exact same here, I'm using Fleksy keyboard app and it sometimes just
disappears; and Redditur's swipable photo gallery gets stuck.

------
GilbertErik
Maybe it's just me, but 'adoption' sounds like a purely voluntary action.
Don't mean to sound negative, but is there a word with less negative
connotation than 'infection'?

~~~
mhurron
Why do you believe ios8 is being forced on people?

~~~
FloppyCopy
You do have a choice, but it's between an OS with unpatched vulnerabilities
and iOS 8. If you care a little about security, you're forced to upgrade.
Attackers don't necessarily need much time to compare the two versions and
understand the vulnerabilities that were fixed.

It's not about Apple being evil, it's the nature of computer security today.
However they could backport security fixes, if they wanted to leave a period
of time where people have a meaningful choice between freshness and stability.

~~~
mhurron
It looks like Apple supports IOS releases with the same frequency as OS X,
that being n-1. IOS6 probably won't be getting any more patches, but IOS7
should be for the next year or so.

So even patching is not forcing anyone.

~~~
FloppyCopy
According to
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1222](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1222) the
last time version n-1 was updated for a security vulnerability was 6.1.6, and
it was updated at the same time as version n.

There's no iOS 7.1.3 that would fix any of the many vulnerabilities fixed in
iOS 8:
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6441](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6441) , and
it's likely there won't ever be.

For example, CVE-2014-4377 ("Opening a maliciously crafted PDF file may lead
to an unexpected application termination or arbitrary code execution") or any
of the WebKit vulnerabilities are a pretty big deal.

